# Crazy Grandma & her Pet Roaches



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Crazy Grandma & her Pet Roaches. She is for my Hospital for the Criminally Insane... evil laugh...

I need to do something to make her look more like a Criminal, but I can't figure out what is missing..
(btw- she is missing her slippers, which is why you don't see her feet. )










Update:










Another Update:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ewww, you've got the creep factor with those roaches! Yuck! If you want a suggestion, if Grandma's in a home, she's probably got some food stains or drool stains down the front of her hospital gown. Grunge it up by spilling coffee or food down the front of it. Like she's been ignored by the staff in regards to hygiene. Ew, or maybe put half of a roach in her mouth, so it appears like she's eating it. She looks good though!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally creepy!!!!!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Love it! Might need to put one in her mouth.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT ideas, y'all.  Thank you! 

Is this better? 

(I really missed my calling as a hair stylist.  j/k)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with Copchick - dirty her up a little. And maybe place a few more roaches over her body as well. Great prop though!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy crap, she is perfect! (L)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super creepy! Great job


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

CreeepyCathy, that roach in the mouth is PERFECT!!! I am laughing and have goose bumps because it's so gross! (in a good way)


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Look at all the babies!!! 

Might I suggest using some real roaches some how? Maybe just a couple large pickle jars on a table by her side. Roaches are fairly easy to breed and raise (except for my Death Heads as I haven't gotten any new babies in 3 years and my last batch of babies are now adults  ). My suggestion would be to stick with the palmetto bugs (American Cockroaches) as they breed quickly and grow to adults quickly. They can not fly nor climb a smooth surface, so raise them in the clear plastic pet cages or solid glass bowls. Do not use aquariums as the little ones can climb the glue in the corners of the tanks. Hissing cockroaches may look cool and the males make a really creepy hissing sound, but be careful as they can climb glass and its much harder to keep them contained, they are much slower walking though so they are easier to grab if they do get out.

When I worked for a haunted house about 15 yrs ago, I did a roach motel in a 9 foot long hallway where I built a lighted plexiglass floor that I slid 3 large trays (3' x 4') filled with a about hundred palmetto bugs each. The light was triggered via ir beam in the center of the hallway. So when the people walked into the black hallway and got to the middle, the floor would light and they'd look down and see hundreds of these guys running around under their feet. Freaked poeple out so bad we even had PITA called on us, but I showed them that the bugs where safe from harm and I always took them home each night to feed them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww!:googly:


I've actually seen live roaches that big:jol:


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

CreepyCathy, that is one prop that is sure to creep out quite a few people. The only thing I would suggest would be to darken the area around her eyes to give her a more crazed look. Then you could also make her a straight jacket out of white canvas and velcro (no sewing needed) and have her look as if she was able to free herself.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it CC!
Funny about the cockroach in the mouth...My mother calls fig newton's "Cockroach Cookies", becuase they crunch when you eat them.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Cathy that is looking so great! I love how you "crazed her up"! And Lunatic, that is just plain gross....ewwwww....crunch when you eat them.....ugh....
(oops...sorry...just reread that....and I love newtons...the tiny seeds are so nice.....)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, you figured out what was missing pretty quick, she looks great....in a creepy way.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I've actually seen live roaches that big:jol:


Roxy, The rubber ones CC is using are about the typical size of the Palmetto Bug (American Roach). Want really big, look for the Blaberus giganteus species. They are similar to the American Roach and just as easy to breed and keep, but males get to approx 3.5" long and the females are almost 4" long as adults.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

CC: Maybe distress her clothes a bit to make her look insane/criminal.

Pod: I hope this is April Fools?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm.... a little insight into your mind perhaps?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I know I go ballistic about bugs in my hair, maybe a couple in her hair?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Good job! I'm officially creeped out!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Yow, that's gross!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words, everyone! And all the great ideas! 

The Pod- We, in sunny South Carolina, know all about the Palmetto roach. I’m pretty sure that’s why they call it the Palmetto State. (j/k ...It’s really after the tree) Actually, the live roaches are a great idea and I seriously considered doing it for about 3 seconds… til I remembered that Roaches totally creep me out. Lol But, thank you, and I really (really) appreciate your love for all things creepy- crawly.

Lunatic- I’m glad I don’t eat Fig Newtons. I would be thinking about “Cockroach Cookies" if I did. That is too funny. (btw- if they ever start dipping them in chocolate, I might try them)

TheHalloweenLady- yes….evil laugh… btw- every time I look at her, I think of you… in a good way. The mask is the one I bought when you, Darcula, & I were at Halloween Express last fall. (btw- where the heck is Darcula?)

Thanks, again, y’all. 

Now, to go build her a handsome, attentive nurse. (if I could only make a real, live one for myself )


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

_"TheHalloweenLady- yes&#8230;.evil laugh&#8230; btw- every time I look at her, I think of you&#8230; in a good way. The mask is the one I bought when you, Darcula, & I were at Halloween Express last fall"_

Bahahaha.... that's not what ya said when you bought her! I seem to remember somthing about the mask, me, and a mirror!  <3

_"Now, to go build her a handsome, attentive nurse. (if I could only make a real, live one for myself )"_

From now on you will be known as Cathy Geppetto. _"A real boy! It's my wish! It's come true!" _


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG! cathy that is CraZy! Excellent job hahahahahah! Those kids are gonna be grossed out for sure MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's creepy! Very well done!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done indeed Cathy.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh my CC,,, that is seriously disturbing! fabulous job as usual,,, it certainly give me the heebie jeebies!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone.  Y'all are too kind.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Update:

Handsome, attentive Nurse... Work In Progress.  
He has a medical ID badge on front that you can't see. 
Pretend you don't see the zip-ties around his hands. That will be fixed.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what's worse - roach covered grandma or the nurse - he has a certain "look" in his eye there! Looks fantastic CC!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like he's going to push her over a cliff or something by the look on his crazy face. You're really getting this put together nicely!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Way to go Cathy!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone. 

Needed a 'point of origin' for my roaches. Thought a simple dinner plate may do the trick... until I change my mind in 27 minutes.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If real roaches creep you out, why not a variation on the 'squirming worms' prop using the rubber cockroaches, attached magnets etc.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the dinner plate idea but you need some "food" on there too I think.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love this! It is creepy and amusing at the same time! So much fun put into a prop, but I agree with Headless that maybe put some food on the plate.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The attendant is as creepy as the lady! What a great idea you have developed!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice! Great effect. Both are creepy. 

Have you considered getting a very large (think cat-sized) roach (or making one) to sit in her lap while she pets it or have it on a leash out in front of her like she is walking it. Then the little roaches could be like the babies? Just a thought.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

love the whole scene- I may borrow this idea and add peanut shells to the floor where the tots are passing by so they can be "stepping" on the bugs as well.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you, everyone. 
nimblemonkey- I like the sound of your crunching roaches.  May borrow that.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was looking, and was thinkin, "so what, theres only one ro-HOLYCRAP!!!!" yeah, this is sick, I love it!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Truly sick looking, so great job CC. I agree some food on the plate with the roaches on it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

good job, gives me flashbacks of the movie Creepshow! It would be funny to have strings hanging a few feet ahead of the prop so as people approach they feel the strings in their hair and on their heads and probably will freak out!


----------



## tallahassee (Oct 19, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

omg love it, it makes me itchy just looking at her


----------

